# Great Coffee but Poor Food Display!



## dalebrook supplies (Oct 28, 2009)

We all love great coffee but coffee shops often forget about their food display products.

As you will have seen, slate or slate effect products have increasingly become the trend in many areas of display. We understand that in the UK, food sales are very important while in the US their total ethics on food has a totally different approach. One Multi-National brand based in the states philosophy is not to turn anyone away from their bars. We took images of their customers eating sanwiches purchased from Subway and the homeless and business men in their bars for hours and hours at a time while only purchasing one or two cups of coffee. That would never happen in the UK

If you need any advice on your display then just drop me a note. I am not out to hard sell our products but Dalebrook Supplies have worked with all the major coffee chains in the UK and across the world and we could help you increase your food sales. If you just want advice and comments then that's fine too.


----------

